
Show HN: Make Your Screen Black by Pressing a Key Combination - kentich
http://blackscreen1.com
======
kentich
Hi, guys!

I would like to share with you a product that helps me stay focused during
computer work.

It calls Black Screen (BS): [http://blackscreen1.com](http://blackscreen1.com)

Press a key combination - BS makes the screen black. Press the keys again and
return back to the normal screen. It allows to reset attention the same way as
eye blinking does it for the brain.

I set it up to make my screen black for 7 minutes after 30 minutes of work. It
allows me not to sit too much in front of the computer and take a break after
every 30 minutes of work.

BS allows to reset attention. After making screen black, you can press a
button to see a beautiful random photo.

Would you use this thing? Write your answer and any other thoughts in the
comments!

Thank you! :-)

